# broken fitting on hydraulic cylinder



## Slither (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi there,I was plowing my yard today,and suddenly lost my side to side shift.I got out and saw that one of the fittings on the right side hydraulic cylinder,where the hose attaches had broken off flush with the cylinder.Do these fittings simply thread in,to the cylinder,so it can be replaced,or are they part of the body,I am hoping for the former,just lost my job due to plant closure and relocation to Mexico and money is tight.also can some one tell me how they measure these cylinders for replacement.I wrapped a tape around the exposed piston and it was 5 inches around the piston, measured 12 inches from one end to the other when extended.Thanks.tymusic


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Fitting just threads in.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

try a nipple extractor. i have used them on hydraulic cylinders and worked great. i picked mine up at the local hardware store for like 10 bucks. its probably worth a shot before u buy a new cylinder.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

A bolt extractor will work and just unscrew the broken piece. Napa or a Famr stor will have replacement fittings cheap.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, I believe its a number 2 extractor for fittings (3/8 Nat. Pipe) simple back it out of there and replace.

I carry a set in the truck and an adjustable wrench. Had it happen last year and its an easy fix on the spot weith correct tools.


----------



## Slither (Mar 9, 2008)

Great news!!.Thanks guys for your replies and info.Its been a great help,and a big relief.


----------

